
Telegram Triples Price in Largest Initial Coin Offering - uptown
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-28/telegram-said-to-triple-price-in-largest-initial-coin-offering
======
celticninja
So the big hitters got to buy in at $0.37 and everyone else gets a call chance
at $1.33, at which point the big hitters have already tripled their
investment. I guess that's what the get for foregoing the usual equity and
voting rights that go along with stock. They have essentially been offered an
opportunity to make significant gains on the back of retail investors.

I had hoped that this ICO was going to lead the way on being a fair model but
it looks like they are going for the cash grab just like all the other ICOs to
date.

